# Warning: Avoid the "Alpine INN" in Pagosa springs



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

As the title states, I recommend avoiding this motel. It is located on 8 Solomon Drive Pagosa Springs, CO next to a pizza shop. 

Heres the story. After a long hard day of riding Wolf Creek we trek into Pagosa Springs to find somewhere affordable to stay the night. One of us stays at the car to start unloading, while me and my brother go in to get the room. At the reception desk is a kid whose mind is obviously somewhere else, we tell him 3 of us and a dog are staying for the night, he says "so you need a room with two beds"? we said yes, that would be great. We proceed to pay our $54.00 and unload our gear to the room, drop the dog off at the room, then walk across the parking lot to get some food. 

We eat at this badass pizza place, I wish I could recall the name because I would recommend it, have a few drinks, and walk on back to our room. We grab a few more things out of the car and head in for the night. At this point we are out of it, and ready to crash for some more riding the next day. As we enter the door some old man stops us and proceeds to tell us we are trying to rip him off and that we need to pay more because we have 3 people and only payed for a single person room. Now is where the bullshit starts. We tell him, "excuse us, but we told the kid at the front desk there were 3 of us and a dog. Not only that but there were TWO of us standing there when we were getting the room". He freaks out saying "DOG, dog is extra!" He proceeds to rant that we are "screwing him" and that "you snowboarders" do this all the time, pay for a single person room and pack in 4 or 5 people. He ends up calling his son out there (the front desk clerk) and he lies to our face as well about the whole situation. At this point we are offended on a few fronts. First of all, ive pulled some sketchy shit in my time and I'm well past that point. The extra money he was demanding was not the problem, it was the way he confronted us like were some kind of lowlife thieves. If we were really trying to pull something like that we would have manned up and payed the extra money. 

Anyways at this point, were like alright.. no. You disrespected us. We end up saying "fine give us a refund and we will be on our way". They reluctantly gave us a refund and we got the hell out of there. We actually ended up paying $100 for a nicer place next door that had a hot tub and free breakfast. We did this out of principal. If the owner would have apologized for the mistake and kindly asked we payed the correct amount there would have been no problems.

Summary: Stay away from the "Alpine INN" The owner is prejudice against snowboarders and a straight up asshole.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dude sounds like a douche for sure. If I am paying for a spot at Wolf Creek, I am more likely to pay for a place in South Fork. Pagosa is nicer, but the South Fork side of the pass rarely closes. Fortunately if I am staying in Pagosa, it's probably at my buddies cabin and then it's all good...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd have pissed on the bed at that point and said OK we're even.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Hahaha that's really funny. I work in Pagosa Springs and I recently did a installation there. The kid is pretty dumb. The guy seemed cool but I had a hint that he can turn into a dick really quickly. He continued to tell us how to do our job... Not okay. 
If you want to stay somewhere nice choose the First Inn which is one of the first places on the right when you get into town from the resort. The guy who owns the places is super chill and usually can get you a nice deal(pay cash).


----------

